# Large leaves vs Small leaves



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

So my little spring plants in veg are getting some really big leaves. It reminded me of my first grow also from seeds. My second grow in their third week of flower (clones from the first grow) have much smaller leaves. Even in veg, the leaves were not as large as their mothers. Will I see less yield because of this? Im pretty sure I like growing seeds better than clones but tried making the clones just prior to putting my first grow in flower. They vegged out under a light until the tent was empty so I could put them into flower just a couple weeks in the tent. The giant leaves from the seed grows are so beautiful. I like the look but don’t know if it’s a benefit or not having them. The smaller leaves do seem to allow more light to the buds without shading. I’m attaching a pic of my current overhead view in the clone tent. They are in their 3rd week of flower. I’m hoping they beef up like the last ones from the seed grow did. Also a little pic of my baby big leaves…


----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

I can't help but wonder if it's a position and age thing. Like if a plant from seed has the larger fans to better absorb sunlight being lower on the plant and at an early stage that needs bigger leaves to feed its newborn stage versus clones who are already past that part of growth so they keep smaller leaves because they are supposed to be higher up un the plant with better access to sunlight and already have plenty of leaves to feed its stage.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Look like some big, fat, healthy Indica leaves to me. Good start to a great grow!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> I can't help but wonder if it's a position and age thing. Like if a plant from seed has the larger fans to better absorb sunlight being lower on the plant and at an early stage that needs bigger leaves to feed its newborn stage versus clones who are already past that part of growth so they keep smaller leaves because they are supposed to be higher up un the plant with better access to sunlight and already have plenty of leaves to feed its stage.


That sounds logical. Does it effect the buds tho?


----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

I couldn't say one way or the other. I'm not even sure all that is true or just something I think might be . On that same line of reasoning tho, if bud quality was lessened, I figure folks wouldn't clone plants and just grow from seeds all the time.

I have heard people say that cloning from clones from clones will eventually affect the buds you get, but that may be bro-science.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> I couldn't say one way or the other. I'm not even sure all that is true or just something I think might be . On that same line of reasoning tho, if bud quality was lessened, I figure folks wouldn't clone plants and just grow from seeds all the time.
> 
> I have heard people say that cloning from clones from clones will eventually affect the buds you get, but that may be bro-science.


I do seem to like seeds better so far but it was nice being able to put free plants into flower shortly after the tent was empty. Guess I could have easily had new seeds ready. Now I have clone clones that are ready for transplant but I need to rehome them. I have no room for them and was just experimenting with my last trim before flower and they made it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Never had a clone from a clone be a problem unless I did something different or messed up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never had a clone from a clone be a problem unless I did something different or messed up.


They look real healthy, just homeless right now. Started them with root riot plugs. Need to find someone to adopt them. Maybe the grow store will trade me some product for them. They sell clones for 50-100 bucks there. Would rather find a friend that wants them. Congrats on the free seeds  I saw your name come up and was glad a regular won.


----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do seem to like seeds better so far but it was nice being able to put free plants into flower shortly after the tent was empty. Guess I could have easily had new seeds ready. Now I have clone clones that are ready for transplant but I need to rehome them. I have no room for them and was just experimenting with my last trim before flower and they made it.


Free plants would be nice. I have a veg box that I'm about to have finished that I'll be putting some seedlings in that I can use for clones. I've never cloned a plant before, but I know where some good teachers are!


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> Free plants would be nice. I have a veg box that I'm about to have finished that I'll be putting some seedlings in that I can use for clones. I've never cloned a plant before, but I know where some good teachers are!


I have clones going constantly.  I have a couple of strains going for over 10 years.


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

Beautiful plants SubGirl.  Looks as crowed as a NY subway though.  Keep them well ventilated a watch your humidity,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Beautiful plants SubGirl.  Looks as crowed as a NY subway though.  Keep them well ventilated a watch your humidity,


Haha I know, I’m a sucker for an extra plant or two. Not my intention at all to fill the ten up again. They are super clean underneath tho unlike my last grow where I was a bit scared to trim and I have a couple fans blowing and good ventilation system. I pick a few leaves off every time I look at them and cuss myself for being that sucker that cant let a good plant go. my humidity runs right at about 50% or most of the time a bit lower depending on the weather


----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

I had a feeling the clone from clone was bro-science.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I have clones going constantly.  I have a couple of strains going for over 10 years.


I wish I had room to keep them all Pute


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 2, 2022)

Looking very nice!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

spunom said:


> Free plants would be nice. I have a veg box that I'm about to have finished that I'll be putting some seedlings in that I can use for clones. I've never cloned a plant before, but I know where some good teachers are!


I found homes for all 13 clones. I gave them to first timers and don’t expect all of them to make it but I hope some of them do so I can see what a clone clone looks like when it’s grown especially since they will kinda be my great granddaughters


----------

